# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  قبولي در پزشكي آزاد سخت تره يا پرديس دولتي؟

## fatemeh96

سلام دوستان
يه سوال داشتم
قبولي تو پزشكي ازاد(صرف نظر از پرديس خودگردان هاش) سخت تره يا پرديس دولتي؟
يعني اگه كسي آزاد پزشكي نياورده باشه ديگه پرديس پزشكي دولتي هم براش نميگيره؟
اگه اطلاعاتي از سالاي قبل هم دارين بگين 
ممنونم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## محمدرضا 95

بنظرم آزاد سختتره !!!

چون کسایی که رتبه خفن دارن و میدونن قطعی سراسری در میان ، باز آزاد انتخاب رشته میکنن و مثلا پزشکی تهران قبول میشه و فقط ظرفیت اشغال میکنه در صورتیکه میره دانشگاه سراسری ثبت نام میکنه ولی سراسری اینجوری نیست


خیلیا هم هستن پول آزادو ندارن ولی انتخاب رشته شو انجام میدن
چون انتخاب رشته آزاد محدودیت نزاشته که اگه قبول شدی نیومدی از کنکور محروم میشی

----------

